# Lilly had her litter



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

So I was happily surprised yesterday with four little bundles of joy... but unfortunately the first born did not make it. I tried my best to bring him back but it was no use, he was already gone. It upset me but the other three are doing wonderfully. Lilly is a excellent mummy and I couldn't be prouder of her! Here are some pictures of her and the babies. I plan on keeping at least one (unless there are two females then I will keep both) and if there is a male I should have a good home waiting for him once he is able to be separated from mum


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww congratulations. Such a shame about the one that didnt make it but at least you have 3 beautiful babies. She does look like a proud mummy x


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She is a very proud mum! She is non aggressive towards me and allows me to pet the kits and check on them and allows me to get her out of her enclosure to stretch her legs. I won't let my husband near her or the babies though, I'm afraid she'd bite him. The only reason she's non aggressive towards me is because I was her human from day one lol and I've spent the most time with her.


----------

